# exterior painting belleair florida



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Here's another beautiful exterior paint job the guys finished in Belleair Florida earlier this week.
The home owners live in Germany.This is just 1 of their homes. We were able to finish everything while they were home in Germany.
I sent them progress & finished pictures.Thet were very happy.We were able to process final payment by phone.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Neat design, looks great Aaron.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks sweet nice job!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

There are some very beautiful homes in the Belleair Florida area. They are usually the larger "old florida" homes.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Top notch Aaron. :thumbup:
Where is Belleair? Is it close to Clearwater?


----------

